# Savannahs had a little bleeding



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a look through old threads and couldn't see anything relating to this, but Savannah has had a little bleeding from her lady parts, this would I suppose be around the time she would come into season if she hadn't been spayed(which she was a month and a half ago). She seems fine, I just didn't want to rush her off to the vet if its normal? (I have never had a female dog before). I have cleaned her up now and will see what happens.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have no idea, but I'd call the vet to check. I hope it is nothing serious. Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Does she maybe have a uti? 
I knew that can cause bleeding in people. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Does she maybe have a uti?
> I knew that can cause bleeding in people.
> 
> Possibly, but she is having no trouble weeing and seems full of life, I can't see in anyway it can be linked to Arlos bad boy bits at the moment, but it is a weird coincidence, made me wonder, but she has no swelling or redness. I will see what happens now shes clean. I have also emailed the vet that done the spay as my local vet has no experience with keyhole just incase they could suggest something if I take her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Not something I've come across before...
I think you may have to call your best friend - the vet  
Does he have other customers, or do you pay his salary all by yourself?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Not something I've come across before...
> I think you may have to call your best friend - the vet
> Does he have other customers, or do you pay his salary all by yourself?


I really think the next time they paint reception they should let me choose the colour I spend so much time sitting and looking at it. There is only so many times you can read posters about fleas and worms, a tele would be nice!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hope little Savannah is ok.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

After the vet went through what it could and couldn't be, Savannah had a "thorough" examination and she has a little cut in her private area but it is good news nothing more serious, just got to keep it clean and an eye on it. Arlo isn't doing so well his bits are still quite deformed and the steroids are making him thirsty, along with the rain which he refuses point blank to go out in, so we have to put him on lead, he has twice wet my bed and wee'd on the hall carpet in the last three days.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Amanda, you are not having a good time at the minute. Poor puppies and poor you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor little Savannah. Hope the cut heals quickly. Also hope Arlo improves soon. Steroids do a great job, but are horrid things otherwise.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> After the vet went through what it could and couldn't be, Savannah had a "thorough" examination and she has a little cut in her private area but it is good news nothing more serious, just got to keep it clean and an eye on it. Arlo isn't doing so well his bits are still quite deformed and the steroids are making him thirsty, along with the rain which he refuses point blank to go out in, so we have to put him on lead, he has twice wet my bed and wee'd on the hall carpet in the last three days.


I've missed something with Arlo.... What's he been up to?? X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I've missed something with Arlo.... What's he been up to?? X


Still having boy bit trouble


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Still having boy bit trouble


Oh I'm sorry to hear that, poor lad, I hope he's feeling better soon, it doesn't sound like its fun for any of you at the moment  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad she is ok but poor baby man. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I've missed something with Arlo.... What's he been up to?? X


 Was thinking the same thing. I've been MIA as Beemer and peeing/pooping outdoors has consumed all my extra energy. Hope for speedy recovery for both your babies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew, a small cut is ok... hope Savannah is feeling fine today.
Poor Arlo, that doesn't sound so good though, I fear you may be in for more waiting room time.
I hope that he begins to show some improvement.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How is Arlo's & savannah and their "bits" today?? X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for asking. Savannahs seems fine. Arlo is still the same I saw the other thread about spotted dick, after his condition we wont be having that anytime soon! Its gone more yellow than red now!!!!! Still a funny shape and has some red spots on. Still doesn't bother him when he wees thankfully x


----------

